# Full bladder for ultrasound?



## genkigemini

Hi all...

I always read about people having to go to the doctor with a full bladder for their ultrasounds but my doctor always has me empty my bladder before them (internal and external). (THANK GOD!)

They always say, "Empty your bladder so it is not in the way."

Anyone else NOT have to have a full bladder for your ultrasound?


----------



## BurtonBaby

When I had Erica I had Kaiser. At my 16 week scan with her they said to have a full bladder. Apparently its supposed to help lift her out of the pelvis so they could get a clear view. Holy crap I almost peed on the sonographer!! This time, at my 12 and 20 week ultrasounds (both external) they said not to have a full bladder. I think we actually got clearer pics from those than with Erica. Be thankful they aren't making you.. The full bladder thing is crazy!


----------



## Vickie

I didn't have to have a full bladder for any of my ultrasounds


----------



## mrso

They make me empty my bladder at the beginning of every visit. I have never had an ultrasound with a full bladder.


----------



## babymama

LUCKY!!! I had to have a full bladder at my 6 week scan and they suggested I drink 4 glasses of water. Not knowing any better I got through 3 1/2 and thought I was gonna die. OH picked me up from work and ran through a red light to get to the nearest restaurant so I could empty out. By the time I got to the scan my bladder was full again. I sure new better for the next scan (2 1/2 glasses)


----------



## Kimboowee

I did at my 10 week scan. At my 16 week onwards scans the baby was big enough to see clearly without having to have a full bladder push it up


----------



## baby.love

Only for my 12 week scan did i need a full bladder x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I needed full-ish bladder for 8wk scan
had half full bladder for 12wk scan

i was told to go to my 20wk scan with #1 with full bladder.


----------



## cleckner04

I've always needed a full bladder so they can do a quick external ultrasound. Than I get to empty and they do an internal ultrasound next. I overdid it the first time because I was quite naive about it and I drank WAY too much water. It was probably the most uncomfortable thing ever. :dohh:


----------



## lorrilou

my hospital tells you on appt letters that there is no need to have a full bladder when you have an ultrasound and ive always had really clear scans.


----------



## Wombat

That "full bladder" thing is total crap!

When I was pregnant with Daniel on my 12 week scan they told me to come with full bladder, so I did. They spent 30 mins trying to get a clear picture (in the meantime I was trying not to piss myself) and still didn't. Their bright idea was "try not to empty your bladder and have a cup of hot drink!", yeah, right!You try that!
Well, I dutifully tried to oblige. Managed about 20 seconds after what I had the gloriest pee in my life.:rofl: Then started to fill the bladder again. After 10 cups of hot chocolate went in again. And yes, bladder was VERY full. Again, mucked for about 30 minutes-didn't get a clear picture (they needed to get the neck part). Their advice "lets try again walking and more drink". Again the same story.

In the end the only thing what worked was unexpected approach from below! For goodness sake, why on earth you didn't do it in the first place!!! (Got picture in 20 seconds):hissy::hissy::hissy: 

So this time around I didn't bother really.... I just came in (I did have a glass of water before I left home) and pretended that I did have lots to drink. And told that the only thing what worked last time after 2 hours of torchuring was to have it done through my la-la. They of course tried through the abdomen, nothing happened (as I haven't told them in advance), then they finally did internal and voila - clear picture in 10 seconds!


----------



## nfm3

For the first time in 5 pregnancies--I was told they don't require a full bladder anymore. It was fantastic!


----------



## sarah_george

I had an internal scan at 7 weeks which didnt matter if I had a full bladder or not
I needed a full bladder at both my 12 week and 16 week scans (16 week Private)
at my 20 week and 28 weeks one it didnt matter either (28 week one private too) x


----------



## purple_socks

i was told to empty my bladder for an internal scan at 5 weeks. then nothing was mentioned at my 12 week scan and at my 20 week scan the letter i receieved said i only needed a full bladder if i was below a certain no of weeks or having a scan for something else. i had a scan for something other than pregnancy b4 and had to have a full bladder. think they use the full bladder as a marker but i don't think they need it if ur past a certain point coz bubs will b big enough to find without the use of a marker.


----------



## hayley x

For internal scans dont need a full bladder but for external was told I needed full bladder xxx


----------



## elly75

For all my ultrasounds, I was asked to have a full bladder. Sadly, for all of them, I drank too much water and it was very uncomfy. :(


----------



## djgirl1976

No one ever even suggested this to me, and my scans were clear.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I was told not to fill my bladder on the scan letter I got for 12 weeks - thank goodness as i don't like the thought of having to wait for ages then be busting !!!


----------



## minnie83

I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow, and on the letter it says twice I need to have a full bladder, I need to drink a pint and a half of water an hour before the scan, and if my bladder is not full enough then I'll have to sit in the waiting room and drink some more! :huh:


----------



## tasha41

In first trimester they usually want you to have a full bladder if you're having an early scan from what I've seen, but I had ultrasounds at 5, 11, 19, and 25 weeks.. and didn't need a full bladder for any! In fact at 19 weeks, I had a bit in my bladder and she made me go to the washroom and come back to see if it made the picture better!


----------



## tashyluv

Whe I got my 1st scan letter, it sadi to have a full bladder, so thats what I did. Oh it was very uncomfy when she pushed that thing on my belly lolll. But it all went out the window when I seen the baby!


----------

